# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  سـلاح الـجـو الـمـلـكـي الأردنــي

## معاذ ملحم

** 

معلومات عن سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني  
*مفاصل تاريخية لسلاح الجو الملكي الأردني*  


*في سنة 1931م أقامت بريطانيا قواعد جوية في الأردن* 
*في سنة 1950م بدأ الأردن ببناء ذراع جوية عرفت بإسم ( الفيلق الجوي العربي) وقامت بريطانيا بتدريب عدد من الطيارين وتزويد الفيلق بالمعدات* 
*في سنة 1955م أدرك جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال حاجة الأردن إلى إمتلاك سلاح جو حديث وفعّال* 
*في 25 أيلول 1955م تم تأسيس (سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني)* 
*في سنة 1958م غادرة القوات البريطانية الأراضي الأردنية فتسلم سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني السيطرة على القواعد الجوية* 
*في سنة 1960م كان لدى سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني أسطولاً من طائرات هوكر هنتر لأدوار القتال الجوي وعدد من طائرات النقل والطائرات العامودية* 
*في سنة 1964م حقق سلاح الجو الملكي الأردين أولى إنتصاراته الجوية وذلك في معركة البحر الميت الجوية حيث إعترضت أربع طائرات هوكر هنتر أردنية أربع طائرات ميراج إسرائيلية فتمكنت من إسقاط طائرة وإصابة الثلاثة المبقية وفرارها من المعركة* 
*في حرب 1967م تمكن سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني بالرغم من قدراته المتواضعة بالمقارنة مع سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي من تدمير طائرات نقل إسرائيلية في قاعدة جوية إسرائيلية* 
*في سنة 1970م تم تحديث سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني بإضافة طائرات ستار فايتر F-104 من الولايات المتحدة وفي نفس السنة ت إستيعاب طائرات F-5 القتالية من شاه إيران كما تم غضافة عدد من طائرات التدريب من نوع T-37* 
*في سنة 1977م باع سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني طائراته من طراز هوكر هنتر إلى سلطنة عُمان* 
*في سنة 1979م بدأ سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني بتسلم طائرات ميراج F-1 الفرنسية المتطورة والتي أصبحت خط القتال الأول فيه* 
*في سنة 1987م تم تسلم طائرات CASA C-101 التدريبية المتطورة من اسبانيا لإستبدال طائرات T-37* 
*اليوم يمتلك سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني طائرات مقاتلة متطورة من طراز F-16 أمريكية الصنع* 




*بعض الصور التاريخية لسلاح الجو الملكي الأردني* 




 


 


 


 


 


 





 




الـرتـب الـعـسـكريـة الأردنـيـة ... سـلاح الـجـو الـمـلـكـي الأردنــي 
 
المشير ( القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ) 
 
الفريق اول 
 
الفريق 
 
اللواء 
 
العميد 
 
العقيد 
 
المقدم 
 
الرائد 
 
النقيب 
 
الملازم اول 
 
الملازم 
 
وكيل اول 
 
الوكيل 
 
الرقيب اول 
 
الرقيب 
 
العريف 
 
جندي اول 
 
جندي ثاني 

 
 
 
 
 
 
__________________
 
بلادي عرينُ الأسودِ الغضاب
بلادي فـِداهــا دمــاءُ الشـبـاب
لأجـلِ عُلاهـا تهـونُ الصعاب
ودون حِماها الردى يُستطاب

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه 







الصقور الملكية و تعتبر من اكفأ الفرق العالمية و حازو على جوائز لا تحصى و لا تعد 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

**

**

**

**
*المغفور لع باذن الله جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال يشار جنوده من سلاح الجو الملكي الدبكة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------

